# Easy Light Show



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It starts with a 90% discount pumpkin flasher.
I used a flatbed car , First with a Krylon spray cap.
The I painted a McDonalds Fudge Sundae Cup and last a red cap for cooking spray. I will say the flasher will be annoying but the kids will go for it. You have to remove the covers to shut the light by pressing down. A little scotch tape will hold it down.
I used low light to show the glow but it does flash.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Avatar led*

Well to bring you the best, I found an Mc D Avatar figure. The figure was dismembered and left off screen. THis circuit removed from the chest is a blue LED and voice activated. I thought it was more motion activated. The circle is the receiver. The three batteries are in the blue shell on the back. The switch is to the right. I place it on a flatbed and it lit until the train stopped. I thought it was like a welder setup but no I verified it was voice activated. I had to watch a 4 minute video/crtique, while an 8 year old described the thing. I wouldn't torture you with that. Well I had to find out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

That's totally cool ... amazing technology, all in a give-away McD's toy. Do ya' think the sound sensor is some sort of diaphragm with conductive graphite inside ... sort of old school microphone to complete the circuit?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, that th best explanation. Maybe you should hear that boy after all. He wasn't too impressed with the light.
He disabled embedding. SO here is a link.

you tube


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez ... that little 8-year-old geek is using words like "Articulation" ...

He's gotta have some CNET techs as his parents, huh?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool:thumbsup:


So that is where you get all of your ideas.:laugh:

The green lighted flatbed would go perfect on the Alien Layout.:thumbsup:


----------

